# cpt code for plantar plate rupture 3rd mtp



## bmaxwell3 (Oct 6, 2009)

HELP!  I am looking for a cpt code for a plantar plate rupture repair 3rd mtp.  I have been looking at the codes 28200-28292 and can not narrow it done.  has anyone ever had to use this before?  If anyone has had to use this or something similar please let me know!


----------

